# Could this be of interest to all you winter travellers ?



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Spotted this , looks a good deal to me 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dover-Calais-...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Ian.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I've just done a serach with Sea France- £70 return for Dec 4th to 9th. Not booking- just intrigued. 2 adults 7.5m m/home


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

i go in 2 weeks dover calais m/h upto 8m 4 people £61.50 return with cc


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Has anybody ever used this company for ferry tickets. I have just had a price of £185 return for a 12metre 5th wheel and truck plus £29 for each dog, which given the seafrance quote is very good. But am always wary of things that look too good to be true!!!!


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Travel 21st Dec Dover-Calais Sea France one way (date and times ideal) £25  booked last month online.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

SeaFrance quoted me £65 one way and £90 the other for 7.5m motorhome + car or trailer. Two adults and dog on low cost ferry times, around Dec 10 to Jan 7, not exactly sure but very happy with quote.


----------

